# Over 40s with HIGH FSH - anyone had success with HRT ?



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone had success with HRT in lowering FSH or inducing ovulation?
I've had no luck with Clomid, and how appear to be in perimenopause (  Great!) with an FSH at 54.

My consultant mentioned HRT to lessen syptoms of menopause and to pretect the bones from osteoporosis, but I wondered if any ladies has used it and had other positive side effects - with their fertility/lowering FSH/waking up the ovaries etc, and what meds where you on?
From what I've found on the forum so far, it seems any activity in the ovaries on HRT is false/empty follicles only.    I suspect that when I was getting positive OPKs on clomid, maybe it was false then too?
Hoping to arm myself with info before I go back to discuss next steps.  GP's/hosp consultants always seem to be so dismissive and look at you as if you're crazy when you ask these questions (in my experience!).
thank you 
x


----------



## Mellie289 (Dec 9, 2011)

If someone is having HRT for menopause, I'm pretty sure their ovaries are done and there's no chance of reversing it. The following excerpt is from the link below from the Center for Human Reproduction, who do a lot of work (and publish studies!) with woman with premature ovarian aging/failure and older women with diminished ovarian reserve:

"Although it is sometimes called early menopause, POF is different from menopause in that POF is not a result of natural (normal) aging process of a woman. Women with POF, in addition, may continue to have menstrual cycles, though their cycles will be irregular. A small percentage of women with POF can conceive naturally, while menopausal women will never get pregnant."
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovarian_failure.html

I believe the only option is donor egg at that point to achieve pregnancy.

I think you need more info from your doctor -- are you perimenopausal or actually menopausal (no longer ovulating). Perimenopause can go on for up to 10 years from what I've read. There are all kinds of supplements discussed here that many have seen bring that FSH level down too at your age. I would strongly recommend you try DHEA and melatonin (I see you're thinking about it). I've been taking them for 6 months. My FSH is down to where it was a year ago after it had climbed up to 20, plus the DHEA has made me feel very energetic and I sleep really well with the melatonin. 

/links


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree.  After reading various threads on this forum, I think DHEA / Melatonin is the way to go!  Although I do still worry about taking things that are not recommended by the gp/hosp consultant.
Thank you.  Just wished my consultant at the hospital had been more open to discussing it when I asked.  She just looked at me like I was nuts for suggesting I take it.  Like she'd never heard of it.


----------



## Mellie289 (Dec 9, 2011)

Possibly she hasn't heard of it. Not every doctor keeps current with new findings. I think the studies on DHEA are very promising and at 41, I absolutely do not have the time to wait for more studies to be conducted to prove its effect. I thought I didn't have much to lose and everything to gain from taking it, so I was willing to make myself a guinea pig. I don't know yet if it has worked (I'm in my 2ww), but it has restored my energy levels to what they were when I was in my 20s. 

Melatonin was recommended to me by my RE. She also recommended Co-Q10, vitamin C, super B complex and folic acid (at a rather high dose). She calls it her antioxidant cocktail. I also added other things recommended by other clinics, like L-arginine and alpha-lipoic acid.... and several other supplements I have read about on the Supplements threads here on FF.


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi just wanted to update this thread.

My consultant said not to take the DHEA because it is an androgen and it might actually prevent you ovulating.  
But she did say it was ok to take the Melatonin - so I'm going for that option.

Also, my bloods were incorrect.  It was a blip apparently.. I'm NOT menopausal im possibly perimenopausal.

My FSH has been retested and come back at 15.  Which is not great, but much much better than the reading I had before (54!) that made her advise me about donor eggs!

I think the chances are still slim for me, but you never know, with the melatonin and maybe another shot with clomid it just might pop out a random decent egg!


----------

